# The Ruiner's Intro to Bad Ass Music You've Probably Never Heard



## The Ruiner (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't know how popular this will be, I just figured that I see a lot of music posted around here that I consider "mainstream" and I wanted to see how many people here are into "other" kinds of music. I will be presenting random musical acts on a random basis. All kinds of music will be presented (some exceptions) and I hope that I will be able to open the door of musical exploration for all interested. Of course, all selections go best with a good smoke!

So, to start this off I am posting a video by a Finnish group (Swedish speaking) called Gjallarhorn. Something mellow to go with this early sunday morning. enjoy!

[video=youtube;fBV5SSbQh5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBV5SSbQh5o[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 12, 2010)

[video=youtube;DoHny8VgQvI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoHny8VgQvI[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 12, 2010)

[video=youtube;D7oKT6xz-k8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7oKT6xz-k8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 12, 2010)

This is a great version of this song done by music student...very true to the original...

[video=youtube;GlNrx9Pavj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlNrx9Pavj4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 12, 2010)

Comments are welcome...


----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 12, 2010)

Interesting stuff. That bass is crazy! (Too bad about the recording quality though).
I think I've heard Gjallarhorn before, but am not really familiar with them. I've always liked when bands mix new/old, traditional/modern. Have you heard of Valravn? I discovered them not too long ago, and really like them.


----------



## Leothwyn (Sep 12, 2010)

Here's a Valravn tune:

[video=youtube;L3NZ-fXeNTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3NZ-fXeNTw[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats pretty bad ass stuff...very similar to Gjallarhorn. I dig it! Thanks for the contribution!!!


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 13, 2010)

[video=youtube;z4_fbW_4w84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4_fbW_4w84[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvKxHHXuKqE&feature=related


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 13, 2010)

Never ever ever ever ever go up to the front row during an Oxbow set.... NEVER!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QKWz_xJCc0&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QKWz_xJCc0&feature=related


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 13, 2010)

[video=youtube;r-lxwlgyhhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-lxwlgyhhA[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 13, 2010)

[video=youtube;1kyDnbtqhwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kyDnbtqhwc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;f8CZNX-uuhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8CZNX-uuhI[/video]


----------



## skinlab (Sep 24, 2010)

Killer chill tunes

[video=youtube;40hymbrQznE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40hymbrQznE[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks man, 

my friend band hosted a skinlab show back in 2003...good times.


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;JQ-ZW_oFQAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQ-ZW_oFQAg&p=6907B4B744AD0D74&index=18[/video]


My favorite song from the best heavy album I have heard in a long time...


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;deRGgC-3RqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deRGgC-3RqQ[/video]

Something different, but totally freakin awesome.


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;GDJet-KlQLU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDJet-KlQLU[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;5w-EaHk137o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w-EaHk137o[/video]

Some good ol' fashion rocky mountain hydro-grind!


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 26, 2010)

[video=youtube;vRbU5_KV7es]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRbU5_KV7es&feature=related[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 26, 2010)

[video=youtube;AmBz5uxGk-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmBz5uxGk-Q[/video]


----------



## MediMary (Sep 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;60XmFy2wVP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60XmFy2wVP8[/video]


----------



## mccumcumber (Sep 27, 2010)

I just found this thread today, but I noticed you put up The Secret Chiefs 3. I saw them live at the Warfield in San Francisco. They opened for Les Claypool, and the Saz player/main guy jammed with Claypool on a few of the songs. Definitely one of the most interesting bands I've ever seen.


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 28, 2010)

thats awesome!


----------



## The Ruiner (Oct 1, 2010)

[video=youtube;6VgFt6uKAJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VgFt6uKAJs[/video]

I love this band because they go all the way...seriously...any group that is ballsy enough to throw real blood at their audience, post up some hogs-heads on stakes, dress like they are going to some fucking crazy medieval gothic battle, and then just fucking rock your face off deserves some serious fucking credit.

ALL PRAISE WATAIN!!!


----------



## upthearsenal (Oct 4, 2010)

once you get into obscure music, regardless the genre, you'll realize how much more music is out there compared to the mainstream. 

[video=youtube;wQf_sxKzvfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQf_sxKzvfc[/video]

if you're into sludge, listen to the whole song. she'll do you good


----------



## The Ruiner (Oct 5, 2010)

[video=youtube;xruieFsv0ok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xruieFsv0ok[/video]

I absolutely LOVE THIS BAND!


----------



## The Ruiner (Oct 8, 2010)

[video=youtube;0YTtUolJa9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YTtUolJa9E[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Oct 10, 2010)

[video=youtube;EG4hc2Ltak8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EG4hc2Ltak8[/video]

Story of my life...


----------



## The Ruiner (Oct 10, 2010)

[video=youtube;sk0wzO79g9o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sk0wzO79g9o[/video]

I hope you are stoned enough for this....


----------



## The Ruiner (Oct 11, 2010)

[video=youtube;4J-9k13zWLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J-9k13zWLQ[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Oct 23, 2010)

[video=youtube;-SNKYy-MW3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SNKYy-MW3o[/video]

If you don't like the Locust I suggest you clean out your ears and use the space in between...


----------



## The Ruiner (Oct 23, 2010)

[video=youtube;tFTqXfEwiTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFTqXfEwiTo[/video]

I fucking LOVE this band...


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 23, 2010)

how bout some paul gilbert?? \m/ >_< \m/[video=youtube;_dNxshHlp4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dNxshHlp4w[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Oct 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;zk_VszbZa_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zk_VszbZa_s[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Oct 24, 2010)

Civil.Dis0bedience said:


> how bout some paul gilbert?? \m/ >_< \m/


Great guitarist...the whole 4/4 shred-god thing doesnt do it for me...too flashy. He's got a really good attitude...total real dude. Would like to hear him with an actual band though...is shred-metal his usual style?


----------



## Civil.Dis0bedience (Oct 24, 2010)

yea pretty much shred metal  he does some acoustic songs that are mellow and cool...that was probaly his most "hardcore" song i posted 
[video=youtube;nPGA3vjMLgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPGA3vjMLgE[/video] him with a sick bass + drummer


----------



## Kubla (Oct 28, 2010)

OP I'm seriously diggin' your music taste, especially the Dillenger and Oceansize.

Here's a few you might like:

[video=youtube;mMVE3NEYG1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMVE3NEYG1Q[/video]

[video=youtube;0FW3sqo934g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FW3sqo934g[/video]


And by far my favourite 'chill' song to just repeat while I'm getting lifted.

[video=youtube;36U4ez7AzKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36U4ez7AzKA[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Oct 29, 2010)

[video=youtube;1TYxGiR0M0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TYxGiR0M0s[/video]

It's just JAZZ...with some serious ZAZZ!!


----------



## The Ruiner (Oct 30, 2010)

[video=youtube;3wGMsOhaPJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wGMsOhaPJs[/video]

Just a really nice dude that makes some pretty cool tunes.


----------



## The Ruiner (Oct 31, 2010)

[video=youtube;U_5plCs7I5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_5plCs7I5g[/video]

So beautiful in so many different ways...


----------



## budlet (Nov 1, 2010)

im looking at the biggest guitar in the world being played along with the smallest guitar in the world and a guy on a squeezy box ! hahhahahha. thanks for that. look how big that thing is.
top musicians tho.


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 1, 2010)

[video=youtube;9VGPGv8r7uc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VGPGv8r7uc&feature=fvst[/video]

GRIND ON...


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 1, 2010)

[video=youtube;y1i0G_xXsGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1i0G_xXsGg[/video]

One of the best live bands I have seen...


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;RsxYbQxKcPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsxYbQxKcPE[/video]

A very interesting guy...creepy music to boot.


----------



## Dmitri Medvedev (Nov 9, 2010)

[video=youtube;X9mk0KUwnEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9mk0KUwnEk&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;VS3Jk4rh33A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VS3Jk4rh33A&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;juvzHbuSvZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juvzHbuSvZ8&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;LDajrwMF5To]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDajrwMF5To[/video]

I Monster is great.


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 14, 2010)

I Monster is fucking CHILL...thanks for that.

Here is one my favorite musician/composers perfoming some really cool solo stuff...

[video=youtube;j13BgbQE4F8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j13BgbQE4F8[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 16, 2010)

[video=youtube;GG4pNHsVe3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG4pNHsVe3o[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 28, 2010)

[video=youtube;0WnbcLaWzXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WnbcLaWzXw[/video]

If you made it through these last two ought to be friends.


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 30, 2010)

[video=youtube;aY4Ra2KOyas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aY4Ra2KOyas&feature=BF&list=MLGxdCwVVULXdXi3Bmm7CJcOj4XxEwyCTB&index=3[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Dec 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;mLkEqFv2ce8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLkEqFv2ce8[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Feb 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;q52iyIrb53A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q52iyIrb53A[/video]


----------



## The Ruiner (Aug 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;C-l2hi9W9xQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-l2hi9W9xQ[/video]

DONT CALL ME I WONT CALL YOU


----------



## The Ruiner (Oct 3, 2011)

[video=youtube;x5PbhwQ9AFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5PbhwQ9AFo[/video]

I really like these guys... fucking great.


----------

